# 2004-2005 Orlando Magic POTG Thread



## hobojoe

Official Roster 
2 Stacey Augmon, G/F   
4 Tony Battie, F/C  
[STRIKE]10 Keith Bogans, G/F [/STRIKE] 
[STRIKE]7 Michael Bradley, PF[/STRIKE]  
13 Kelvin Cato, C  
1 Doug Christie, G  
55 Andrew DeClercq, C  
3 Steve Francis, G  
8 Pat Garrity, F 
33 Grant Hill, SF  
12 Dwight Howard, F/C  
56 Brandon Hunter, PF 
41 Mario Kasun, C  
[STRIKE]5 Cuttino Mobley, G [/STRIKE] 
14 Jameer Nelson, PG  
9 DeShawn Stevenson, G/F  
15 Hedo Turkoglu, F  

*Head Coach:*
[strike] Johnny Davis  [/strike]
Chris Jent 

*Assistant Coaches:*
Paul Westhead 
[STRIKE]Ron Ekker [/STRIKE]
Clifford Ray 
Morlon Wiley 

2004-2005 Regular Season Schedule


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 93, Milwaukee 92  

Player of the Game: 








Steve Francis: 26 Points(11-23 FG) 9 Rebounds, 7 Assists, Game-winning buzzer-beater


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 20 Points(11-21 FG) 4 Rebounds, 2 Assists
Dwight Howard- 12 Points(6-11 FG) 10 Rebounds, 4 Blocks, 3 Steals

Magic's Record: 1-0

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 90, New Orleans 89  

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 21 Points(8-12 FG, 2-3 3-PT) 4 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 19 Points(6-14 FG) 7 Rebounds(4 Offensive), Game-winning tip-in
Kelvin Cato- 12 Points(4-5 FG) 8 Rebounds, 4 Blocks

Magic's Record: 2-0

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Charlotte 111, Orlando 100  

Player of the Game:








Cuttino Mobley: 23 Points(7-14 FG) 3 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 16 Points(5-11 FG) 4 Rebounds
Hedo Turkoglu- 16 Points(6-12 FG) 5 Rebounds

Magic's Record: 2-1

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 94, Dallas 84  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 16 Points(6-18 FG) 10 Rebounds, 9 Assists, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 15 Points(6-9 FG) 11 Rebounds, 2 Assists
Grant Hill- 17 Points(6-11 FG) 9 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 3 Steals
Hedo Turkoglu- 19 Points(7-17 FG) 4 Rebounds

Magic's Record: 3-1

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 2
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Washington 106, Orlando 96  

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 24 Points(10-22 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 23 Points(7-17 FG) 10 Rebounds, 7 Assists, 2 Steals
Pat Garrity- 16 Points(6-10 FG) 3 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 3-2

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 2
Grant Hill- 1
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Magic 122, Lakers 113  

Players of the Game:








Grant Hill: 27 Points(10-16 FG, 2-2 3-PT) 12 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 4 Steals
Steve Francis: 32 Points(11-23 FG) 9 Assists, 8 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 23 Points(9-15 FG, 4-8 3-PT) 5 Assists, 3 Rebounds
Pat Garrity- 21 Points(7-12 FG, 5-7 3-PT) 5 Rebounds, 3 Assists


Magic's Record: 4-2

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 2.5
Grant Hill- 1.5
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

76ers 96, Magic 87  

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 18 Points(6-17 FG) 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 9 Points(3-6 FG) 14 Rebounds(5 Offensive) 4 Blocks
Steve Francis- 14 Points(3-15 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Steals, 4 Assists


Magic's Record: 4-3

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 2.5
Grant Hill- 2.5
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Magic 107, Jazz 92  

Players of the Game:








Steve Francis: 33 Points(11-16 FG) 11 Assists, 9 Rebounds
Grant Hill: 32 Points(13-18 FG) 5 Rebounds, 5 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Kelvin Cato- 9 Points(3-5 FG) 6 Rebounds, 3 Blocks
Hedo Turkoglu- 12 Points(4-13 FG) 3 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 5-3

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 3
Grant Hill- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 86, Indiana 83  

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 28 Points(10-16 FG) 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 16 Points(7-16 FG) 2 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 6-3

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Portland 89, Orlando 83  

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 27 Points(10-20 FG, 5-7 3-PT) 5 Rebounds, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Kelvin Cato- 7 Points(3-7 FG) 11 Rebounds, 5 Blocks, 2 Steals
Dwight Howard- 11 Points(4-6 FG) 6 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 6-4

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 117, Atlanta 99  

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 24 Points(8-11 FG) 9 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 29 Points(6-10 FG, 17-18 FT) 8 Rebounds, 6 Assists
DeShawn Stevenson- 14 Points(5-9 FG) 4 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 7-4

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Dwight Howard- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Magic 105, 76ers 99  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 26 Points(6-14 FG) 5 rebounds, 5 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 29 Points(10-21 FG) 3 Rebounds, 2 Assists
Dwight Howard- 12 Points(4-5 FG) 10 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 8-4

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Dwight Howard- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Boston 117, Orlando 101  

Player of the Game:








Kelvin Cato: 14 Points(3-9 FG) 12 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 18 Points(6-17 FG) 5 Assists, 4 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 8-5

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1
Dwight Howard- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 129, Toronto 108  

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 15 Points(4-6 FG) 20 Rebounds, 3 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 23 Points(8-12 FG) 9 Assists
Kelvin Cato- 12 Points(6-8 FG) 14 Rebounds, 3 Blocks
Cuttino Mobley- 16 Points(6-10 FG) in 15 Minutes off the bench


Magic's Record: 9-5

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Dwight Howard- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1
Cuttino Mobley- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 104, New York 98  

Player of the Game:








Cuttino Mobley: 34 Points(10-21 FG, 6-10 3-PT) 6 Rebounds, 4 Steals off the bench


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 26 Points(9-22 FG) 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists
Grant Hill- 21 Points(9-14 FG) 3 Assists


Magic's Record: 10-5

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Dwight Howard- 2
Cuttino Mobley- 2
Kelvin Cato- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Magic 96, Grizzlies 91 

Player of the Game:








Kelvin Cato: 13 Points(4-4 FG) 18 Rebounds, 2 Blocks, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 23 Points(9-20 FG) 7 Assists, 4 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 16 Points(6-15 FG) 8 Assists, 5 Rebounds, 5 Steals


Magic's Record: 11-5

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Dwight Howard- 2
Cuttino Mobley- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2


----------



## hobojoe

Denver 115, Orlando 102  

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 23 Points(7-12 FG) 10 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 4 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 23 Points(7-15 FG) 8 Assists, 2 Steals
Grant Hill- 20 Points(8-11 FG) 3 Rebounds, 3 Assists


Magic's Record: 11-6

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Dwight Howard- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Cuttino Mobley- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 106, Utah 100  

Player of the Game:








Cuttino Mobley: 26 Points(9-17 FG, 7-9 3-PT) 3 Assists, 2 Steals, 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 17 Points(6-10 FG) 11 Rebounds
Hedo Turkoglu- 17 Points(6-12 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Steve Francis- 20 Points(7-14 FG) 5 Assists, 3 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 12-6

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Grant Hill- 4
Steve Francis- 4
Dwight Howard- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 113, Golden State 109  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 36 Points(11-26 FG, 14-14 FT) 8 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 1 TO


Honorable Mention:
Tony Battie- 16 Points(6-8 FG) 15 Rebounds(7 Offensive)
Stacey Augmon- 13 Points(4-9 FG) 4 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 13-6

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 5
Grant Hill- 4
Dwight Howard- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2


----------



## hobojoe

LA Lakers 105, Orlando 98  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 27 Points(11-20 FG) 13 Assists, 7 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 16 Points(8-13 FG) 6 Assists
Dwight Howard- 11 Points(5-8 FG) 8 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 13-7

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 6
Grant Hill- 4
Dwight Howard- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2


----------



## hobojoe

Phoenix 121, Orlando 100  

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 23 Points(9-21 FG) 5 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 7 Points(2-10 FG) 18 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 18 Points(5-14 FG) 6 Assists


Magic's Record: 13-8

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2


----------



## hobojoe

San Antonio 94, Orlando 91  

Player of the Game:








Tony Battie: 14 Points(6-8 FG) 8 Rebounds, 3 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 18 Points(8-16 FG) 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Blocks
Steve Francis- 20 Points(5-19 FG) 9 Assists


Magic's Record: 13-9

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 117, Denver 95  

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 17 Points(5-5 FG) 9 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 12 Points(5-9 FG) 11 Assists, 5 Rebounds, 3 Steals
Hedo Turkoglu- 14 Points(7-14 FG) 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds
Jameer Nelson- 10 Points(5-10 FG) 4 Steals, 3 Assists



Magic's Record: 14-9

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Miami 117, Orlando 107  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 31 Points(13-23 FG) 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Cuttino Mobley- 22 Points(8-13 FG) 2 Rebounds
Grant Hill- 20 Points(8-14 FG) 2 Assists


Magic's Record: 14-10

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 7
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 93, San Antonio 87  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 29 Points(8-21 FG) 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 16 Points(7-11 FG, 2-2 3-PT) 5 Rebounds
Tony Battie- 9 Points(4-10 FG) 10 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 15-10

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 8
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

NY Knicks 119, Orlando 111 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 25 Points(7-15 FG) 7 Rebounds, 5 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Cuttino Mobley- 24 Points(8-15 FG, 4-9 3-PT) 3 Steals


Magic's Record: 15-11

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 9
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Milwaukee 111, Orlando 105 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 24 Points(7-15 FG) 12 Rebounds(6 Offensive) 9 Assists


Honorable Mention: 
Grant Hill- 26 Points(12-20 FG) 7 Rebounds, 5 Assists, 3 Steals
Dwight Howard- 11 Points(4-7 FG) 11 Rebounds(4 Offensive)


Magic's Record: 15-12

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 10
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Chicago 105, Orlando 90 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 10 Points(4-9 FG) 12 Rebounds(8 Offensive) 3 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 16 Points(5-9 FG) 3 Rebounds, 2 Steals
Kelvin Cato- 13 Points(4-8 FG) 6 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 15-13

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 10
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Toronto 105, Orlando 94 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 19 Points(4-14 FG) 10 Assists, 8 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Kelvin Cato- 11 Points(4-5 FG) 7 Rebounds, 2 Blocks in 19 Minutes


Magic's Record: 15-14

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 11
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando105, Seattle 87 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis- 35 Points(14-24 FG, 3-3 3-PT) 11 Rebounds, 6 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 21 Points(9-11 FG) 7 Rebounds, 6 Assists
Dwight Howard- 10 Points(5-6 FG) 9 Rebounds(5 Offensive)


Magic's Record: 16-14

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 12
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Hedo Turkoglu- 2
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 111, Charlotte 91 

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 22 Points(5-11 FG) 5 Rebounds in 19 Minutes


Honorable Mention:
Pat Garrity- 16 Points(6-11 FG, 4-6 3-PT) 5 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 10 Points(4-7 FG) 13 Assists


Magic's Record: 17-14

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 12
Grant Hill- 5
Dwight Howard- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 104, New Jersey 101 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 14 Points(5-6 FG) 13 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 19 Points(7-11 FG, 4-5 3-PT) 5 Rebounds
Grant Hill- 22 Points(9-19 FG) 5 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 18-14

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 12
Dwight Howard- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Boston 119, Orlando 101 

Player of the Game:








Jameer Nelson: 19 Points(7-12 FG, 3-4 3-PT) 6 Assists, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention: 
Grant Hill- 15 Points(5-13 FG) 9 Assists, 4 Rebounds, 3 Steals
Dwight Howard- 12 Points(5-7 FG) 9 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 18-15

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 12
Dwight Howard- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 1
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 87, Minnesota 80 

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 26 Points(8-16 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 20 Points(10-16 FG) 5 Steals, 5 Assists


Magic's Record: 19-15

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 12
Dwight Howard- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 1
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Detroit 101, Orlando 94 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 31 Points(10-20 FG) 9 Rebounds, 8 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Jameer Nelson- 17 Points(7-15 FG) 3 Rebounds, 2 Assists
Grant Hill- 17 Points(7-16 FG) 3 Steals


Magic's Record: 19-16

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 13
Dwight Howard- 6
Grant Hill- 5
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 1
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 85, Indiana 84 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 19 Points(8-14 FG) 8 Rebounds, 5 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 23 Points(7-14 FG) 6 Rebounds
Kelvin Cato- 9 Points(2-5 FG) 9 Rebounds(5 Offensive)


Magic's Record: 20-16

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 13
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 1
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 103, Detroit 101 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 32 Points(13-27 FG) 12 Rebounds, 6 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 29 Points(10-18 FG) 6 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 21-16

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 14
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 1
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Houston 108, Orlando 99 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 28 Points(8-18 FG) 9 Assists, 7 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 21 Points(10-16 FG) 6 Rebounds
Hedo Turkoglu- 19 Points(5-13 FG, 3-6 3-PT) 5 Assists


Magic's Record: 21-17

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 15
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 1
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 115, Philadelphia 111 

Player of the Game:








Jameer Nelson: 12 Points(5-9 FG) 7 Steals, 3 Assists, 3 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 22 Points(7-14 FG, 4-6 3-PT) 4 Rebounds
Dwight Howard- 21 Points(5-9 FG, 11-14 FT) 9 Rebounds
Pat Garrity- 18 Points(7-10 FG, 4-5 3-PT) 2 Steals


Magic's Record: 22-17

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 15
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Houston 89, Orlando 78 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 23 Points(10-28 FG) 10 Rebounds, 7 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Jameer Nelson- 12 Points(6-9 FG) 2 Rebounds, 2 Assists


Magic's Record: 22-18

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 16
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Jameer Nelson- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Memphis 95, Orlando 83 

Player of the Game:








Jameer Nelson: 17 Points(7-15 FG, 2-5 3-PT) 3 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 18 Points(7-16 FG) 8 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Steve Francis- 18 Points(4-11 FG) 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 22-19

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 16
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 4
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 108, Washington 101 

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 31 Points(12-18 FG, 5-7 3-PT) 5 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 22 Points(10-19 FG) 8 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Dwight Howard- 12 Points(5-9 FG) 11 Rebounds(5 Offensive)
Tony Battie- 11 Points(5-6 FG) 6 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 23-19

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 16
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 5
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 103, Washington 97  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 32 Points(13-26 FG) 9 Rebounds, 7 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 27 Points(10-16 FG) 6 Rebounds
Dwight Howard- 13 Points(3-7 FG) 10 Rebounds, 3 Steals, 2 Blocks
Doug Christie- 16 Points(5-12 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Blocks, 2 Steals


Magic's Record: 24-19

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 17
Grant Hill- 6
Dwight Howard- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 5
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Atlanta 80, Orlando 79 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 16 Points(6-10 FG) 11 Rebounds, 6 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 24 Points(7-19 FG) 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Grant Hill- 19 Points(8-15 FG) 8 Rebounds, 3 Steals, 3 Assists


Magic's Record: 24-20

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 17
Dwight Howard- 7
Grant Hill- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 5
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 105, Cleveland 102 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 30 Points(10-14 FG) 13 Assists, 6 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 21 Points(9-15 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Tony Battie- 14 Points(6-8 FG) 7 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 25-20

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 18
Dwight Howard- 7
Grant Hill- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 5
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Boston 112, Orlando 100 

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 22 Points(7-15 FG, 4-4 3-PT) 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 26 Points(9-18 FG) 4 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Tony Battie- 14 Points(7-8 FG) 11 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 25-21

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 18
Dwight Howard- 7
Grant Hill- 6
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Cleveland 101, Orlando 92 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 17 Points(7-12 FG) 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Tony Battie- 14 Points(7-11 FG) 10 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 15 Points(5-12 FG) 9 Assists, 5 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 25-22

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 18
Grant Hill- 7
Dwight Howard- 7
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Golden State 113, Orlando 109 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 28 Points(12-27 FG) 6 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 21 Points(9-21 FG) 6 Rebounds, 6 Assists
Jameer Nelson- 16 Points(7-11 FG, 2-3 3-PT) 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists


Magic's Record: 25-23

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 18
Grant Hill- 8
Dwight Howard- 7
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 101, Atlanta 96 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 15 Points(5-11 FG) 20 Rebounds(11 Offensive) 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglue- 24 Points(9-19 FG) 4 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 28 Points(8-23 FG) 9 Assists, 7 Rebounds
Doug Christie- 12 Points(5-8 FG) 6 Rebounds, 4 Steals


Magic's Record: 26-23

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 18
Grant Hill- 8
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Philadelphia 112, Orlando 99 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 32 Points(10-20 FG) 13 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 11 Points(2-6 FG) 13 Rebounds, 2 Blocks
Jameer Nelson- 10 Points(5-11 FG) 8 Assists, 4 Rebounds, 2 Steals


Magic's Record: 26-24

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 19
Grant Hill- 8
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 97, New Orleans 94 

Player of the Game: 








Steve Francis: 22 Points(6-15 FG) 10 Assists, 5 Rebounds, 3 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Hedo Turkoglu- 22 Points(8-18 FG) 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Pat Garrity- 12 Points(4-6 FG, 2-2 3-PT) 2 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 27-24

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 8
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 99, LA Clippers 94 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 39 Points(12-16 FG, 15-16 FT) 7 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 16 Points(7-12 FG) 7 Assists
Doug Christie- 8 Points(4-9 FG) 6 Steals, 4 Assists, 4 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 28-24

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 9
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Indiana 108, Orlando 84 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 14 Points(5-15 FG) 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Jameer Nelson- 15 Points(7-13 FG) 
Hedo Turkoglu- 13 Points(5-11 FG) 2 Assists


Magic's Record: 28-25

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 10
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Miami 101, Orlando 98 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 28 Points(12-17 FG) 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Jameer Nelson- 13 Points(5-10 FG) 8 Rebounds, 7 Assists


Magic's Record: 28-26

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 11
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Miami 112, Orlando 103 

Player of the Game:








Grant Hill: 34 Points(11-20 FG) 3 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Jameer Nelson- 14 Points(6-12 FG) 8 Rebounds, 6 Assists


Magic's Record: 28-27

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 8
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 114, Sacramento 111 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 20 Points(6-12 FG, 8-8 FT) 16 Rebounds(8 Offensive) 3 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 29 Points(12-20 FG) 10 Assists
Jameer Nelson- 19 Points(9-17 FG) 6 Assists, 3 Steals
Kelvin Cato- 14 Points(5-8 FG) 12 Rebounds, 4 Assists


Magic's Record: 29-27

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 9
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 111, New York 89 

Player of the Game: 








Dwight Howard: 20 Points(6-12 FG) 15 Rebounds, 4 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 29 Points(11-17 FG) 3 Steals, 3 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 13 Points(5-10 FG) 9 Assists, 6 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 30-27

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 10
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 3
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando 105, New Jersey 81 

Player of the Game:








Jameer Nelson: Career-High 22 Points(7-9 FG) 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 26 Points(9-12 FG) 4 Assists, 3 Rebounds
Kelvin Cato- 16 Points(7-9 FG) 5 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 31-27

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 10
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 4
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Cleveland 111, Orlando 92 

Player of the Game:








Jameer Nelson: 17 Points(7-12 FG) 6 Assists, 5 Rebounds


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 21 Points(8-16 FG) 3 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Blocks
Kelvin Cato- 10 Points(4-8 FG) 10 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Magic's Record: 31-28

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 10
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Toronto 106, Orlando 96 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 17 Points(5-8 FG) 20 Rebounds(7 Offensive), 3 Blocks


Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 27 Points(9-22 FG) 7 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Hedo Turkoglu- 21 Points(6-17 FG, 3-7 3PT) 4 Assists


Magic's Record: 31-29

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 11
Hedo Turkoglu- 6
Jameer Nelson- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Minnesota 101, Orlando 96 

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: Career-High 32 Points(10-21 FG, 11-12 FT) 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 19 Points(9-17 FG) 19 Rebounds(7 Offensive) 2 Blocks
Jameer Nelson- 16 Points(7-14 FG) 7 Assists, 2 Steals


Magic's Record: 31-30

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 11
Hedo Turkoglu- 7
Jameer Nelson- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

New Jersey 98, Orlando 82 

Player of the Game:








Hedo Turkoglu: 23 Points(8-16 FG, 5-8 3PT) 3 Rebounds, 3 Assists


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill: 23 Points(8-21 FG) 7 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Steve Francis: 11 Points(3-15 FG) 10 Assists, 5 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 31-31

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 20
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 11
Hedo Turkoglu- 8
Jameer Nelson- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------



## hobojoe

Sacramento 105, Orlando 94 

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 25 Points(9-22 FG) 8 Rebounds, 7 Assists, 2 Steals


Honorable Mention:
Grant Hill- 24 Points(11-19 FG) 2 Rebounds


Magic's Record: 31-32

Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 21
Grant Hill- 12
Dwight Howard- 11
Hedo Turkoglu- 8
Jameer Nelson- 5
Cuttino Mobley- 3
Kelvin Cato- 2
Tony Battie- 1


----------

